# australians living in Thailand



## guyza101 (Jun 24, 2015)

Hi all, just wanting to make contact with Australians living in Thailand and wanting info on claiming super etc whilst retired in Thailand. Would very much like to set up my future with the aim to retire in Thailand. not sure where to start with buying or setting up a business as a income or property to live in......


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

guyza101 said:


> Hi all, just wanting to make contact with Australians living in Thailand and wanting info on claiming super etc whilst retired in Thailand. Would very much like to set up my future with the aim to retire in Thailand. not sure where to start with buying or setting up a business as a income or property to live in......


Howdy and welcome to the forum. The Thailand page can be a little slow but hopefully you'll get the information that you are needing.


Regards

Jet Lag


----------



## guyza101 (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks Jet lag...heres hoping


----------



## roadie7 (Jun 18, 2015)

All the best Guyza. I'm planning retire to Thailand when I finish work later this year. So I have plenty to learn also. I live in the tropics of Townsville so I won't need much adapting to the weather than you have too. A great adventure to look forward too.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Small World*



roadie7 said:


> All the best Guyza. I'm planning retire to Thailand when I finish work later this year. So I have plenty to learn also. I live in the tropics of Townsville so I won't need much adapting to the weather than you have too. A great adventure to look forward too.


Hi Rodie7 and welcome,,, Sure a small world. A close friend of ours (George Brand) from Collinsville would come here to the Philippines for many years and had built a retirement home close to Legaspi, down South of Manila.

If ya don't find what you're lookin' for with a move to Thailand, try here in the Philippines. Kind of the same and a lot less expensive


----------



## roadie7 (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks, I'm surprised you say Philipines is cheaper. I would have guessed they would be similar


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

roadie7 said:


> Thanks, I'm surprised you say Philipines is cheaper. I would have guessed they would be similar


Yea, the overall cost of living (except electric power) is far lower. However, it is more underdeveloped but still has a lifestyle that is good for retirement. Even has some of the best Aussie steaks and other foods. Even English bangers and the like depending on location.


----------



## roadie7 (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm a vegetarian so that's not much incentive. What about retirement visas or do you do border runs all the time?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

roadie7 said:


> I'm a vegetarian so that's not much incentive. What about retirement visas or do you do border runs all the time?


Good Morning,

Yes they offer retirement visas but I have no usable information on it and it quite expensive. I'm living in the Philippines as a married, permanent resident so no retirement visa needed.

Easiest way to stay here long term is to simply renew your visitors visa every two months. At the end of two years you need to exit the country (visa run) and return the next day. Least expensive is usually to fly from Clark (Angeles City) or from Manila to Hong Kong and return the next day to start the process over again.
Here on Expat Forum, go to the Philippines Page and spend some time reading posts on that subject or ask questions. Many members there and most all willing to help all they can.



Jet Lag..


----------



## roadie7 (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I'll check it out.


----------

